# On demand reissues? Has anyone tried this?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was browsing for a CD at Amazon today but it was out of print, something that happens more and more frequently lately. But they list a new one from another seller. I started to put it in my cart and came across this on screen note:

_New
This is a reissue produced on-demand by ArkivMusic and fully authorized by the original record label. _​
Well, that's cool if it can be done. I enjoy the ArkivMusic site and didn't know they offer on demand CDs. Has anyone tried this, or other sites offering this? Do you get all the liner material with the CD? Why don't they just offer it as download?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've bought a few from Arkivmusik, are essentially a CDR with the Xeroxes of original booklet and inlay.
I think that they main reason for this service it that there are still collectors of music out there that aren't very computer oriented or just wants a physical discs. The one's I bought where stuff that I could not locate as lossless downloads (as I despise MP3 and the like despite Mr Bigshot's attempts to discredit anyone who do...  )

I think that there was just a different thread on the subject here on TC during the last few weeks, someone who felt let down by the fact that it was a CDR that was offered...

/ptr


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

ptr said:


> I've bought a few from Arkivmusik, are essentially a CDR with the Xeroxes of original booklet and inlay.
> I think that they main reason for this service it that there are still collectors of music out there that aren't very computer oriented or just wants a physical discs. The one's I bought where stuff that I could not locate as lossless downloads (as I despise MP3 and the like despite Mr Bigshot's attempts to discredit anyone who do...  )
> 
> I think that there was just a different thread on the subject here on TC during the last few weeks, someone who felt let down by the fact that it was a CDR that was offered...
> ...


True collectors of music would rather have the original CD than a CD-R. This has been my experience with all of the collectors I've met through the years.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> True collectors of music would rather have the original CD than a CD-R. This has been my experience with all of the collectors I've met through the years.


Sure, but in the absence of an original (or one that costs hundreds or thousands of silly dollars on ebay), I and people like me don't mind a copy, cuz I and my kind don't collect the "disc" we collect the music stored on the media and could care less what this media is! Collectors centred on the "artefact", fx. Vinyl, are often unwilling to buy anything but a first press inscribed by the right mastering engineer and pressed in the correct country, I have met a few of those, and they are generally not very knowledged about the music (I know, a very wide generalisation!) but often research and know everything about the material facts of the pressing and content, but if You ask why the performance of recording *X* differs from recording *Y* they're usually lost or starts mashing on what their favourite Hi-Fi reviewer said in abut *X* in issue 9 1967 and that is all that matters, not that they like about or are touched by the music.. (I know, I'm full of misconceptions about some sorts of collectors...  )

Sorry for the windmill rambling, I'm a bit Quixotic today... 

/ptr


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

ptr said:


> Sure, but in the absence of an original (or one that costs hundreds or thousands of silly dollars on ebay), I and people like me don't mind a copy, cuz I and my kind don't collect the "disc" we collect the music stored on the media and could care less what this media is! Collectors centred on the "artefact", fx. Vinyl, are often unwilling to buy anything but a first press inscribed by the right mastering engineer and pressed in the correct country, I have met a few of those, and they are generally not very knowledged about the music (I know, a very wide generalisation!) but often research and know everything about the material facts of the pressing and content, but if You ask why the performance of recording *X* differs from recording *Y* they're usually lost or starts mashing on what their favourite Hi-Fi reviewer said in abut *X* in issue 9 1967 and that is all that matters, not that they like about or are touched by the music.. (I know, I'm full of misconceptions about some sorts of collectors...  )
> 
> Sorry for the windmill rambling, I'm a bit Quixotic today...
> 
> /ptr


This hasn't been my experience thankfully. Most of the collectors I've met are classical or jazz guys and they all seemed incredibly knowledgeable about music. I met a classical fan at a used CD store about a year ago and he and I had an in-depth conversation about many 20th Century composers. He was Korean and he was shocked, and amazed, that I knew the music of Isang Yun. He said I was one of two Americans who he actually met who knew this composer's music. He knew a lot about opera and it was great picking his brain for awhile. I hate to say it but these kinds of people are a dying breed. As for your own experiences, I'm sure there are collectors who are only in it for the value of the product, but I wouldn't make any generalizations about collectors, because they're very hard to come by in real life.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've known a couple of people like ptr describes above. You can't have a discussion about the actual music with them. But to each his own. For me, having grown up listening to tape hiss and vinyl surface noise, an mp3 sounds okay, maybe because at my age we inevitably start losing the upper range of hearing. I can still hear the difference when played side by side, but I love the convenience. 

I would however be disappointed in paying $16.99 plus for a CDR, especially if it's not a nice glossy offset printed package, nor do I want to spend the highway robbery charges for a used one. I may need to look into other options. 

I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I personally wouldn't waste my time on talking with someone about recordings, performances, etc, unless they 'prove' to me in some way they're passionate about the music itself. Thankfully, this Korean man I was speaking with was, in his words, "in love with classical music from a young age." He even mentioned he got together with four or five other avid classical fans every weekend and they would have listening sessions and then discuss the music afterwards. I'd love to get involved with something like this but it's very difficult for me to find people who even knows anything about this music. I should've asked this man if I could join him and his friends in a listening session but I didn't want to impose and put him in an awkward position.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> This hasn't been my experience thankfully. Most of the collectors I've met are classical or jazz guys and they all seemed incredibly knowledgeable about music. I met a classical fan at a used CD store about a year ago and he and I had an in-depth conversation about many 20th Century composers. He was Korean and he was shocked, and amazed, that I knew the music of Isang Yun. He said I was one of two Americans who he actually met who knew this composer's music. He knew a lot about opera and it was great picking his brain for awhile. I hate to say it but these kinds of people are a dying breed.


I have several Acquaintances, many found through a host different Internet places which deal with Classical music whom could fit that description, but they primarily collect the music not the artefact, most of them just want a resistant media for their collection, but it always comes down to the performance as Mr Moody so generously advised me to name it!



> As for your own experiences, I'm sure there are collectors who are only in it for the value of the product, but I wouldn't make any generalizations about collectors, because they're very hard to come by in real life.


I'm fully aware of this, I hope it shined through irony of my post... 

To sum up, I see Arkivmusic's service as last resort when You really want a special performance, not a first option!

/ptr


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

The short answer is: If it's a performance you can't get anywhere else, or can't get for a reasonable price, and you aren't an audiophile, go for it. I've done it a couple of times and have not been displeased.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neo Romanza said:


> True collectors of music would rather have the original CD than a CD-R. This has been my experience with all of the collectors I've met through the years.


Collectors of MUSIC want the music, with the best audio quality available. "Collectors" want the whole thing, in its original packaging, sometimes seal intact.

You're talking sub-species of a genus


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> I hate to say it but these kinds of people are a dying breed.


rather than a dying breed, I don't think there were ever many people like that to begin with. Treasure them when you find them.


----------

